# Happy BDAY Photoshop



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Photoshop turned 25 yesterday (or day before). Crazy. They had a live chat yesterday w/ Thomas Knoll - co creator (along w/ his brother). 
Anyhow, cheers to an indispensable design s/w. 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






cheers.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I was on board with PhotoShop before it had a number. So sorry to see the subscription model introduced.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> So sorry to see the subscription model introduced.


Yup. I'm on 5.5 & will be for as long as it will run on OS's, hardware, whatever.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, photoshop has turned 25 years of age. There are lots of benefits during its time with us and not.

But sadly, I don't have any positive sensations moving forward for Photoshop. As CC transforms it into a money making service, which over time means you will be paying during your lifetime to have less control over your work; not to mention you will be at the mercy of Adobe for system requirements and future compatibility.. 
Adobe is charging you monthly for a product that you may or may not see feature improvements or usability., Adobe has nothing to lose, as they make you pay repeatedly for the same features forever.. should you decide to stop paying, well they will remotely remove it from your computer.. 
I guess we will see how the next 25 years will go..


----------

